# Anyone had IUI at CRGW?



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies I'm due to start IUI at CRGW in April but I'm a bit worried about success rates.

I spoke to Amanda and she said that last year the success rate at CRGW was 30% for under 35s so a lot better than what some clinic quote. Just wondering if anyone has any success with IUI? I'm hoping it will work but I can't help but think that it's unlikely.

Thanks x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya and welcome

Iui can be very successful for some people and is often suggested if unexplained infertility. 

Good luck


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks kara x


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi loopy I had iui at crgw last February and my beautiful dd is now 3 months old as a result. I also had iui 7 years ago at LwC and conceived my handsome ds after my 3rd attempt. It can and does work. Only thing is I don't fall in the 30% at crgw as I am over 35 lol. X good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hoping again thanks again for the message its so nice to hear from someone that IUI has worked for! I also see from ur signature that u have male factor issues which gives me hope too as DH has low morphology but they didn't seem concerned with that. I can't wait to just get going now, do u have a tips of what to do when going through IUI? Thanks x


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Loopy I shall let you know what I did on each of my iuis. 

1. Took whole 2 weeks after inseminstion off work and rested. Ended in BFN. 

2. Took 3 days off work after inseminstion then went back to work on light duties. Resulted in BFP but miscarried. 

3. Went straight back to work day after insemination was jumping around like mad dancing etc preparing for an end of year concert. Resulted in my ds. Had to go on strict bed rest after my BROWN tho as I was bleeding and told I would miscarry again but he is now a healthy nearly 7 year old.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hopingagain thanks for the info.  TBH I think I'll be straight back to work as I have hardly any leave so I might just take one day off.

It's so encouraging to read your posts x


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Just tryoed rest of my post and lost it. Should say BFP not brown lol. 

On my 4th iui i rested on the day for a bit not easy with a demanding 6 year old lol and then went straight back to work as normal. Only thing i did different was no baths during treatment and 2ww. We did use donor sperm tho but crgw only put the best sperm back and i think the staff there are brilliant much better experience than my previous ones. If i can be of any help please feel free to ask. Good luck xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks so much x


----------

